# Underbelly Cover



## charles (Mar 14, 2005)

Wandering if anyone has had problems with this covering under the trailer. I really

like it but am curious to how it will hold up running down a wet interstate. It feels

kind of like cardboard to me. The dealer says it high quality material but he is

trying to sell it to me too. Has anyone had to remove it to get to something and

how was that adventure.

Charles
Future owner of 23 RS


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Charles,

Welcome.

Many of us have lowered the belly to install black tank flush systems (quickie flush etc). The belly is a corrugated plastic that is waterproof. It does begin to sag and a few people have put up reinforcing straps. Generally not too many problems with the belly.

Jared


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

They seem to hold up quite well. I like the idea of a barrier against road debris hitting the under side of the TT. Yes, I have had the bottom down half way and was able to reinstall it ,no problem by myself. Kirk


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I've never removed it, or had a problem with it.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

No problems with it on my Outback or Raptor, its light weight and durable enough for what we need it to do.


----------



## charles (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks, I now feel better. I pick up my camper next week. Anyone camping in Arkansas.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

The only problem (aka, potential problem) I had with mine was where they cut the material to go around the the black water pipe for dumping. This area always sagged and the tape they had used around the slit had come off. I tied some parachute cord around the black water pipe, the poked two tiny holes into the "plastic cardboard" so I could tie the slits togeather and they got some support from the pipe. I also made a small metal washer that goes between the cord so that the cord wouldn't eventually pull thru the cardboard. Works well and keeps the underside from sagging at that point. Then, of course, I applied some weather resistant duct tape to the seam.


----------

